# Can pets help?



## RonnieWarren2 (Jul 29, 2010)

I was wondering if pets were recommended to help people with SA. And, if so, what kinds of pets would be the best?

Any insight is appreciated!


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

I think pets can definitely help. I like fish the best. I love cats and dogs but they can also cause more anxiety and stress if they have behavioural problems. I used to have mollies (a type of fish) and they were so soothing and fun to watch. They are very active and cute. Are you thinking of getting a certain kind of pet? I think it would be a great idea. If you aren't sure what you want to get, then I would recommend volunteering at an animal shelter for awhile to get to know the different animals and see what resonates with you the most. Let us know what happens!


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

A dog would help to get you out more and talk to other people walking their dogs maybe seeing as they need taking for a walk all the time I'd imagine.


----------



## Hani (Jul 30, 2010)

I doubt they can help in any way with SA, but they definitely help with depression issues. The unconditional love they can offer is priceless. They always love you and always think you're "good enough". No worries about how stupid you look or whether they think you're weird. They just love you as you are.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

You betcha.

Borrowing the family Golden Retriever helps my agoraphobia in a way that no other therapy can. If she needs to pee, she needs to pee. There are no ways to get around that. And so I leave the house. Period. I put her needs far above my own and in that regard she's a saviour. When talking her for walks my attention is focused on her and I naturally ignore my surroundings feeling a little more at ease. They also draw people to chat and say hello. Dogs don't attract the mean sort. 

Do not get a dog for the sole purpose of helping your anxiety, though. They are a huge commitment for at least ten years and there's no telling if they'll cause more stress or not! Mine happens to be perfectly trained and well behaved so there's no risk of getting in an awkward situation outdoors. I got a cat in 2005 from a shelter and she's been lovely but for my particular case, a dog suited me best. After a couple of years of trying this theory I'm looking into getting a retriever of my own as soon as the lease on my apartment expires next spring.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

seafolly said:


> Do not get a dog for the sole purpose of helping your anxiety, though.


I wouldn't adopt any pet for that sole purpose alone. But yes, they can help keep you moving forward. Animals only live in the present, not the past or future regardless of background history. Whoever owns them is responsible for helping them move forward if they do have an issue to deal with.. so it's still sort of in the here and now 

I haven't found them to help my SA much but they make the days a little less stressful and got me out of my depression. I've had a number of pets over the years, dogs, cats, guinea pig, rabbit, chinchillas, rats, gerbil, mice, birds and even fish.

I only have my Senegal Parrot to look after right now(and there is the family dog) and the parrot challenges me every day with my SA since he picks up on it quite quickly. There is too much information to say about the parrots. I wouldn't recommend them as they are a huge commitment, expensive, messy, can be noisy, you need to constantly keep the bird from being bored and requires a lot of social interaction. I wouldn't trade my bird for anything in the world but he CAN really challenge my ability to care for him under the conditions I'm in right now with my own self. You'd have to do some extensive research on them before considering adopting one.

The plus side is he keeps me motivated to get better with my SA and he's the most loyal best friend I'll probably ever have who will live for 30+ years. They can have strong bonds with their owners which is important to socialize them so they don't develop any one-person bird aggression issues, etc.. My Senegal will be 10 next year so he's got about 20 years left(possibly longer).

As for the dog, he has fear-aggression so I don't feel confident enough to walk him when other dogs are around. I leave most of it up to my parents. But dogs are awesome if they are trained well at a young age 

It also depends on what your lifestyle is like, and what you feel comfortable with for looking after a pet. Matching your personality with their care and energy level(and personality of course) goes a long way.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

This is true! I think anything other than a dog (aka indoor pets primarily...not needing to take them outside multiple times a day) is more to keep yourself a little calmer. At least, I feel calmer with my pets around.

Right now I have a cat (as mentioned) who's wonderful as she's a shadow and follows me around. It's impossible to be completely lonely, haha. I also had rats! This didn't help things as whenever housemates' friends came over and they'd see the rats some didn't really respond in a positive way, haha. At all. The joy of rodents! Anyway I highly enjoyed those guys. I still have two boys (recently lost my last girls at over three years of age).


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Psst. Guys. She's really freaking cute. Hamsters can help SA right? ;D


----------



## fc045 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have two cats. I mainly adopted them. They're sisters. I didn't really get them for depression or SA. Mainly so I wouldn't be alone at night. And to help keep bad spirits away. (yes, i'm superstitious and a religious believer). 

However they act like babies and always want attention and cuddling. So it seems like I'm taking care of them more than they are of me.

I don't think they help with SA and I don't do too well with roommates. but they do help with loneliness and some depression..


----------



## nearlyinsane (Aug 10, 2010)

I got a dog thinking that it might help, but it didn't really (for me anyways). I find myself feeling really guilty when I have a bad day and don't feel like leaving the house to walk her. She is definitely not exercized enough. I'm thinking about getting her a treadmill for when I'm not feeling up to going out.

Otherwise, dogs are great. They are very loving and playful, but if you're looking for something less maintanence, get a cat. They are adorable, love your attention, and you don't have to worry about walking it.


----------



## ryder (Jul 1, 2010)

Why not the pets can help you in many ways such the dogs are very cooperative pets , it can go out with any where you go and dog can protect you..


----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

Cyrus said:


> A dog would help to get you out more and talk to other people walking their dogs maybe seeing as they need taking for a walk all the time I'd imagine.


This is no understatement. Make sure your prepared for lots of animal lover talk with random strangers if you decided to get a dog that requires walks. Unless you live in the country with a large yard. The pet talk does offer a nice buffer subject and excuse to talk with people.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a bunny.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

There's nothing better than having a cat purringon your stomach .


----------



## Will1 (Apr 19, 2010)

I love cuddling with my cat  She's the perfect friend, especially when I'm feeling lonely


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep.

I present thee my beloved "Mr. Bird E. Bird." He's got a big mouth, but he's worth it. Birds can be very affectionate.

Pets are a very positive influence, big or small.










Pic below - Interrupting my SAS time cuz he wants his birdy head scratched, lol!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

seafolly said:


> Psst. Guys. She's really freaking cute. Hamsters can help SA right? ;D


Cuteness galore!


----------

